

Open source Arduino based USB/MIDI foot controller - rch
http://axe.io/post/3412714714/welcome-to-axe-io

======
jamesotron
I am shocked and amazed to see one of my projects posted to HN by someone
other than myself. Apparently someone else cares enough about what I'm doing
to tell their mates about it. Thanks.

